# Got my new GNex but aggravation is increasing.



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I pump to get my new GNex but like the title says the agrevation is climbing with this whole picture/file transfer issue. Really what the deal with this? Why doesn't it want to transfer files to the phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> I pump to get my new GNex but like the title says the agrevation is climbing with this whole picture/file transfer issue. Really what the deal with this? Why doesn't it want to transfer files to the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was having trouble transferring my music files and other things until I enabled Stay Awake while plugged in. Havent had a problem since...hope this helps


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Picture/File transfer???.... Sorry I'm just trying to understand what u mean. Are u wanting to transfer pics from an old SDcard?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> I pump to get my new GNex but like the title says the agrevation is climbing with this whole picture/file transfer issue. Really what the deal with this? Why doesn't it want to transfer files to the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did you download the newer Samsung drivers to your computer?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Use AirDroid if you use wifi! Works perfectly, really fast, free! Just install on your phone and it will tell you what IP/Port to enter in your browser.

Edit: You can transfer files/pics and view pretty much anything that's on your phone. Apps, call logs, contacts, messages, etc, etc...


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Use AirDroid if you use wifi! Works perfectly, really fast, free! Just install on your phone and it will tell you what IP/Port to enter in your browser.


I have this but I can't see a option to transfer more than 1 item at a time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

You can hold control and select multiple items in the file prompt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

also experiencing lag even typing to post here any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> I have this but I can't see a option to transfer more than 1 item at a time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just import and select all of the files I want. I've done hundreds at a time as well as ROMs regularly.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> You can hold control and select multiple items in the file prompt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I tried that but it didn't take I ctrl+a then they all highlighted typical windows shortcuts, but no joy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Use SSH. Its over wifi and a little slow but works. That's how I do my file transfers. Or I use Bluetooth since with my Mac I can view my phone like its actually connected with a wire

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I just don't get why its such a hassle, never had any issues on any other phone.
Now if I try and move more than one pic at a time it freezes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

whezzel said:


> Use SSH. Its over wifi and a little slow but works. That's how I do my file transfers. Or I use Bluetooth since with my Mac I can view my phone like its actually connected with a wire
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I dont think my laptop has BT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Uninstall all the drivers and re install using the PDA net drivers in the " how to root and unlock" sticky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no problem transfering files using the android file transfer tool from google, i see the entire "sd card" and can drag and drop multiple items quick like a mike tyson punch from the early 90's too


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I have no problem transfering files using the android file transfer tool from google, i see the entire "sd card" and can drag and drop multiple items quick like a mike tyson punch from the early 90's too


Do you have a link, is it on the market?
Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've transferred pictures with no problem from my computer to my phone with no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> Thank you this is s sticky right?
> 
> Do you have a link, is it on the market?
> Thank you
> ...


One last question: are you on Windows? If so, uninstall any Samsung drivers you have installed, install Windows Media Player 11 or higher, and then plug in your Nexus, then allow the install hardware wizard to automatically install drivers, and then your Nexus should show up fine and allow you to drag and drop to your heart's content. I've used this method multiple times on different work computers and its worked flawlessly.

EDIT: Windows Media Player 11 and higher have updated MTP drivers that work well with the Nexus.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> Thank you this is s sticky right?
> 
> Do you have a link, is it on the market?
> Thank you
> ...


http://www.android.com/filetransfer/

when im on windows it automatically recognizes it as a drag and drop, I only have to use this when using os-x


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

i still can't transfer anything BUT pics when in Linux..... sucks


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

You can try Android Explorer. Its over at xda. Worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

I have zero problems xfer files. People seem to be having a lot of problems with this phone. Mine is running fine

sent from my super gnex


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

You might try disabling usb debugging if you run adb from dos. Doing so makes my gn not recognized by windows. I don't use their mtp software

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TRE_88 said:


> http://www.android.com/filetransfer/
> 
> when im on windows it automatically recognizes it as a drag and drop, I only have to use this when using os-x


That works flawlessly for me all the time. I've moved over msuci files, pics, ROMs, Kernels, SNES games etc.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> You might try disabling usb debugging if you run adb from dos. Doing so makes my gn not recognized by windows. I don't use their mtp software
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Im not using the ADB but i did try this.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> Im using Windows Vista x64


... found your problem....


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Buddy use Wugi's installer and run the two initial setup setups. When thats finished reboot and just plug in your phone go to my computer and try to transfer files.

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Buddy use Wugi's installer and run the two initial setup setups. When thats finished reboot and just plug in your phone go to my computer and try to transfer files.
> 
> http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html


Can I use this unrooted? Not ready to root yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

The reason you have so many problems is because your not doing any research or thinking for yourself. Stop relying on other people and start reading some of the info people are providing.

You don't have to root or unlock your device. The first two steps just install the drivers. In all honestly I don't think your anywhere near ready to root. You going to have more problems then benefits at this rate.

Sorry, after reading this it looks like I'm coming off a little rude. I just felt like I was dealing with my officemate for a minute... No ill will intended.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Buddy use Wugi's installer and *run the two initial setup setups*. When thats finished reboot and just plug in your phone go to my computer and try to transfer files.
> http://www.galaxynex...ot-toolkit.html


How am i suppose to understand that you think i should run the 1st two steps you didnt write that?
Did you even read this thread? I did install the drivers, I tried most of what was suggested in this thread before I posted.

The reason I asked if the Wug's tools could be used unrooted was because I know that the link to the toolkit is a unlock/root/unroot/lock program so didn't read the thread.

But thanks for your vote of confidence. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Nunyazz is probly right.... I've heard of people having all kinds of driver issues with 64 Vista.

Are you just letting windows automatically search and dl the drivers? Have you tried installing the drivers manually from like the samsung site or something?

I remember I had to manually install moto drivers on a friends vista computer to get rsd lite to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Nunyazz is probly right.... I've heard of people having all kinds of driver issues with 64 Vista.
> 
> Are you just letting windows automatically search and dl the drivers? Have you tried installing the drivers manually from like the samsung site or something?
> 
> ...


I have done both manual and tried to let windows do it itself.

Maybe Vista x64 is the issue maybe the only way to overcome this is but taking the leap, but usually like to learn my device stock un-rooted before i root and start changing stuff.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> I have done both manual and tried to let windows do it itself.
> 
> Maybe Vista x64 is the issue maybe the only way to overcome this is but taking the leap, but usually like to learn my device stock un-rooted before i root and start changing stuff.


I have heard horror stories of Vista and Android drivers. Vista was a major fail for MS. Win7 is so much better. Do yourself a favor and get rid of Vista.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I have Vista on my old PC. I didn't have to do anything with it. I plugged my phone in and started transferring files over, no messing with drivers or anything.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you say you did or didn't try pdanet?

64bit
http://www.mediafire...38hnp266eynofk7


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Did you say you did or didn't try pdanet?
> 
> 64bit
> http://www.mediafire...38hnp266eynofk7


Thanks micro I just found the the correct thread also with the link to the pdanet drivers. I was searching for the quoted text and breezed by the thread cause it was lab led slightly different.

I will let you know how it goes tonight. I'm looking into something else also I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks again I do appreciate your and everyone's help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have the correct drivers installed. When you plug your phone in, a drive window should pop up that says [DriveLetter]:\Internal Storage. To which you treat as any usb drive, copy to and from without any issues.
If you are not getting this. You either have the wrong drivers installed or something is wrong with your operating system. I have computers with Windows 7x64, Win7x32 and Windows XP and even found a poor friend that has Vistax64 and they all worked this way.

But I will tell you. I had Vista for about 2 hours before I downgraded back to XP. I had hundreds of issues with drivers and the like, as well did most of my friends. I would highly suggest to upgrade to Win7x64.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I get a drive that is labeled Nexus and I can navigate all the phones folders. But I can't transfer images to the phone.

I think I'm trading this for the RAZR MAXX

I can't have a phone that I can't access the storage.
It shouldn't be this hard its to bad because its an awesome phone.

And the radio is weak I used to have 4 bars now I'm always at a weak 2. Plus wifi is always dropping off.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the phone, get a new computer.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

If I could afford it I would.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Keep the phone, get a new computer.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
I've got a brand new computer and mine does the same thing in linux. To the open, what box is checked under USB when you plug in?( mtp or ptp). Also have you considered flashing different radio sets? Finally, do you have the latest Samsung drivers? Its also been widely documented that our signal indicators read low, they are working on this but I agree with you that Motorola has better radio's. Why don't you try some new radios, maybe some kernel swaps and see if you like it better.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

micro23 said:


> I get a drive that is labeled Nexus and I can navigate all the phones folders. But I can't transfer images to the phone. I think I'm trading this for the RAZR MAXX I can't have a phone that I can't access the storage. It shouldn't be this hard its to bad because its an awesome phone. And the radio is weak I used to have 4 bars now I'm always at a weak 2. Plus wifi is always dropping off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the reception issue, it's because the GNex reports the 3G/4G signal more accurately than other phones (per Google). So while other phones may say 3 bars or 4 bars, they aren't actually getting that. For the file transfer issue, a lot of people have had problems. From what I heard, AirDroid (free in the market) is very helpful transferring files over wifi. I haven't looked into it yet, because I was eventually able to get all my files copied over from my old DX, and non media files seem to copy just fine.


----------

